# Garden Fence



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Growing up, my parents had some galvanized fencing that came in roughly 8 x 3 foot panels with heavy gauge wire woven into a grid with about 6 inch squares. These panels had stakes that you would press into the dirt to have it stand up and they used them to close off the garden area and keep the dogs out.

My dogs are driving me nuts lately and they are destroying everything in the flower beds and garden and I need to keep them out. I really don't want to put up the temporary fencing with stakes and thin wire mesh because I have a feeling they will have to be up for a while and I would like something that my ivy can climb. But I cant afford to put up a chain link fence either. 

Does anyone know where I can find something like this, or know what they are called? My search of fencing companies didn't yield any results similar to what I am looking for.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like pig fencing. Do a search on "pig fence pannels" or "hog fence pannels" and you may find what you need.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Critter said:


> Sounds like pig fencing. Do a search on "pig fence pannels" or "hog fence pannels" and you may find what you need.


Bingo! Thanks critter.

Thats EXACTLY what I am looking for. Any idea of where I can find something like that locally?


----------



## DarKHorN (Mar 4, 2012)

Local IFA should have all the hog pannels you would ever need. Or Steve Reagans.


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

I have also seen them at Cal Ranch


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sutherlands maybe?? They do the cattle panels.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Looks like Lowe's has 16' panels for $27 each. It doesn't appear that there are any stakes included though. The ones I bought for my garden fence are 5 footers, and were about $4 each. You'll need one for each joint/ corner, and one every 6 feet or so to keep them upright should the dogs or Viv lean on them. Let me know if you need help with the project.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Bax,

Champion Fabricating in Midvale will sell you flat panels of galvanized mesh that you can cut to fit. They have access to a variety of gauges. They will also carry plain steel that will develop a rust on them that you can later spray with coating if you want the rustic look.

Personally I would get in touch with Champions before Lowes and others just because of the mark up. 566-1211 (talk with Troy and tell him we sent you)


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> Bax,
> 
> Champion Fabricating in Midvale will sell you flat panels of galvanized mesh that you can cut to fit. They have access to a variety of gauges. They will also carry plain steel that will develop a rust on them that you can later spray with coating if you want the rustic look.
> 
> Personally I would get in touch with Champions before Lowes and others just because of the mark up. 566-1211 (talk with Troy and tell him we sent you)


B- whats the name of your company?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- Cal Ranch or some local dealer- I did my pasture and Garden with 16' cattle panels- I think they were betwwen 19 and $21. I actually asked them about some damaged ones that were slightly bent and got them for $12


----------

